# perfect trolling setup



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I have just started getting into the walleye/saugeye fishing, and I was wondering what some idea setups might be. I will be trolling in the ohio river, water depth of 3-20 ft. Depending where the fish might be. I moved from Maryland 5 years ago and all we trolled for there were stripers or bluefish. The most common set up was using a 3 way swivel , tony spoon, or bucktail, and a 8oz, or larger sinker, I hope someone can share some information with me. So when I take my son out we dont get skunked



 Gary


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Have never trolled OH river but I have trolled some of the shallower
northeast OH inland lakes. When ever possible I like to long line.
Get the lure away from the boat as far as possible. If space
dictates maybe run some small inline planers. I tend to fish the small
thundersticks, Hot-N-tots etc. that will put into the fish zone. Believe
it or not I have actually used some small dipseys off of spinning rods
on mosquito and caught walleyes. Hope this helps.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Any advice is helpful, I fish down at pike island dam, and have been out casting along some of the edges, Id like to try and do some trolling, I know of a summerged island in the middle of the river, usally its probally 3 ft under the water most of the time, and it drops off to 20 ft within 70 ft. Id like to get out and try and troll around those edges.


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

I love to troll and would rather troll then jig if I had the chance. I've trolled both river and lake settings. I carry 4 rods with line counter reels spooled with 14 lb. fireline for long line trolling crankbaits or adding snap weights. The line counters are the ticket cuz you can tell exactly how many feet you have out when a fish hits and set the rod back to that same depth. I also carry another 4 rods with the same set up but spooled with lead core for trolling spoons and crawler harness's. With lead core you don't have to add any extra weight.

Just remember that trolling down stream you will need to go fast enough to get the lures down but not so fast that they water ski behind the boat. Trolling up stream you will have to travel at a snails pace because of the extra drag of the current on the lures. 

With both of these set ups you wanna run longer rods with soft tips so you do not rip the hooks free of the fish's mouth. Also tie a 4 to 6 foot leader of some sort of mono between the lure and main line to add some more shock absorbstation!

Good luck!


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats some good advice, I tried trolling a couple of summers ago in the river, not much luck, every time I looked back my crank bait would be water skiing, I tied on different baits and the same thing....had me scratching my head....now I know I was trolling way to fast. Especially trolling up the river, sometime Id like to be able to go out with and experienced fishermen, just to learn the techniques. Ive got a lot to learn, but I will hang in there. For I live to fish.


----------

